# Training log to 500 wilks



## Powerlifter_500 (Oct 29, 2021)

For those that don't know me I'm a powerlifter. A goal of mine for a couple years now has been a 500 wilks. Life kind of got in the way, but I'm back at it again and not too far off. Probably about 460 ATM. I have a meet picked out for early next year so I'm going to start a new program on Monday that will hopefully get me to where I need to be on that day. I probably won't get to in detail about nutrition or prehab/mobility work unless anyone asks I'll definitely talk about it. I'll try to post videos of PRs and any weird lifts I do. I.E. I did a 5 plate weighted dip the other day, and I did bar pullovers and muscle-ups the other week, etc.

Other than that, looking forward to hopefully getting some good conversations started about powerlifting, tips on meet day, recovery methods, etc. 

Have a good Friday!


----------



## Trump (Oct 29, 2021)

What’s a 500 wilk?? Excuse my ignorance


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Oct 29, 2021)

Subbed again brother
Always learned a lot from your log
Cant wait to see a 500 WILKS, that's some top level shit lol


----------



## BrotherIron (Oct 29, 2021)

Trump said:


> What’s a 500 wilk?? Excuse my ignorance


It's a rating used to compare strengths of different powerlifters.  It takes bodyweight into account.

Ahhh... the illustrious 500.  Many shoot for that number.  That would put him in the top 10 of his weight class.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Oct 29, 2021)

Trump said:


> What’s a 500 wilk?? Excuse my ignorance




The *Wilks coefficient* or *Wilks formula* is a mathematical coefficient that can be used to measure the relative strengths of powerlifters despite the different weight classes of the lifters. Robert Wilks, CEO of Powerlifting Australia, is the author of the formula.

The formula was updated in March 2020 to allow for a rebalancing of coefficients, with men and women's performances better aligned and the extreme bodyweight classes brought into better balance with the middle bodyweight classes.[1


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Oct 29, 2021)

BrotherIron said:


> It's a rating used to compare strengths of different powerlifters.  It takes bodyweight into account.
> 
> Ahhh... the illustrious 500.  Many shoot for that number.  That would put him in the top 10 of his weight class.


Beat me to it lol


----------



## Trump (Oct 29, 2021)

Who has the highest wilk ever then?


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Oct 29, 2021)

Trump said:


> Who has the highest wilk ever then?


If memory serves me it's a female PL
Something fucking insane
I'll try to find it


----------



## Trump (Oct 29, 2021)

This is an interesting thread they been boring lately. Looking forward to this one


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Oct 29, 2021)

Trump said:


> Who has the highest wilk ever then?



Who has the highest Wilks score? Marianna Gasparyan (123 class) holds the record for the highest Wilks score of all time with *720.67 (wraps)*.

Which is totally insane
Because big Ray William's hasnt cracked a 600 WILKs
ans hes an absolute fucking monstrosity of a human


----------



## Trump (Oct 29, 2021)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Who has the highest Wilks score? Marianna Gasparyan (123 class) holds the record for the highest Wilks score of all time with *720.67 (wraps)*.
> 
> Which is totally insane
> Because big Ray William's hasnt cracked a 600 WILKs
> ans hes an absolute fucking monstrosity of a human


She is literally 20% stronger pound for pound that’s ridiculous


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Oct 29, 2021)

Trump said:


> She is literally 20% stronger pound for pound that’s ridiculous



Even more insane
Considering Jamal Browner (Who is SO FUCKING CLOSE to.beating the Eddie Hall DL ATWR.... at only 240lbs has a 588 WILKS

John Haack is like 610 wilks... and hes an alien overlord from.another galaxy who.is a once in a lifetime freak


----------



## BrotherIron (Oct 29, 2021)

John Haack has something like a 640 Wilks from his 1005.5kg total at 90kg.

The wilks seem to always favor the smaller lifter since it's taking bodyweight into account and not just looking at total weight moved but I would have to say John's 880+ lbs raw conventional deadlift at his last meet was something to behold.


----------



## BrotherIron (Oct 29, 2021)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Even more insane
> Considering Jamal Browner (Who is SO FUCKING CLOSE to.beating the Eddie Hall DL ATWR.... at only 240lbs has a 588 WILKS
> 
> John Haack is like 610 wilks... and hes an alien overlord from.another galaxy who.is a once in a lifetime freak


John is more like 640 with that display of superhuman strength he put on at his last meet.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Oct 29, 2021)

BrotherIron said:


> John is more like 640 with that display of superhuman strength he put on at his last meet.



True
I havnt checked up since his last meet.
Haack is an absolute superhuman.
Always impressive and great to watch


----------



## Powerlifter_500 (Oct 29, 2021)

silentlemon1011 said:


> True
> I havnt checked up since his last meet.
> Haack is an absolute superhuman.
> Always impressive and great to watch



Can't really talk shit about the guy. Even his calves have been filling out a little bit. That alone is a feat few of us small calved people can accomplish.


----------



## Yano (Oct 29, 2021)

Some of the female PL's are just insane with the weights they can pull , Stefi Cohen or Amanda Lawrence , Dani Melo , those ladies put up 600 and higher kilo totals at body weights as low as what 114 for Stefi.


----------



## Powerlifter_500 (Oct 29, 2021)

Trump said:


> Who has the highest wilk ever then?



The highest wilks score raw for a male is 643.74 set by John Haack at 198lbs. 749.5 squat, 579.8 bench, 887.3 deadlift. I'm looking at roughly 600/420/700 at the same weight. That would put me in the top 75 in the world at my weight but still a ways off from him.


----------



## Powerlifter_500 (Oct 29, 2021)

Yano said:


> Some of the female PL's are just insane with the weights they can pull , Stefi Cohen or Amanda Lawrence , Dani Melo , those ladies put up 600 and higher kilo totals at body weights as low as what 114 for Stefi.



It's not much of a surprise stefi does. She's a naturally good athlete and really emphasizes trying to have the best form possible on her lifts. If most people would train with the amount of detail and determination she does they would find they've been slacking their whole life. Lol.


----------



## Trendkill (Oct 29, 2021)

Powerlifter_500 said:


> The highest wilks score raw for a male is 643.74 set by John Haack at 198lbs. 749.5 squat, 579.8 bench, 887.3 deadlift. I'm looking at roughly 600/420/700 at the same weight. That would put me in the top 75 in the world at my weight but still a ways off from him.


What are your current best lifts in competition?


----------



## Powerlifter_500 (Oct 29, 2021)

540/347/567 @ 181. Those we're a few years ago. I had back problems for a while and and then shoulder issues after that. Got back into it awhile back and slowly worked back up. My deadlift is quite a bit higher now though since I switched to sumo and I'm really closer to a 400lbs bencher I just used to have problems with keeping my ass on the bench so my 347 comp bench was my conservative opener. Squat is basically the same though.


----------



## Adrenolin (Oct 29, 2021)

Trump said:


> What’s a 500 wilk?? Excuse my ignorance


A 500 wilks at 242 is around a 1875 total


----------



## BrotherIron (Oct 29, 2021)

You can't talk about superhuman/ alien strength without the GOAT... Ed Coan

Don't forget about his 2282lbs total @ 220 at the '94 IPF Worlds.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Oct 29, 2021)

BrotherIron said:


> You can't talk about superhuman/ alien strength without the GOAT... Ed Coan
> 
> Don't forget about his 2282lbs total @ 220 at the '94 IPF Worlds.



Ed is just a legend period


----------



## Powerlifter_500 (Oct 29, 2021)

BrotherIron said:


> You can't talk about superhuman/ alien strength without the GOAT... Ed Coan
> 
> Don't forget about his 2282lbs total @ 220 at the '94 IPF Worlds.



He was one of the first little guys to lift really big numbers and actually have a halfway decent physique while doing it. Kind of set the way for the rest of us. Lol

He also did 2,405 a few years before that at 220. I believe that was his best performance ever coefficient wise.


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Oct 30, 2021)

Was wondering where you've been.


----------



## Powerlifter_500 (Oct 30, 2021)

Perrin Aybara said:


> Was wondering where you've been.



I just dropped in quick earlier today to post a video in our group chat. I'll probably just be on here for now though unless this place goes to shit. Lol.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Oct 30, 2021)

Powerlifter_500 said:


> I just dropped in quick earlier today to post a video in our group chat. I'll probably just be on here for now though unless this place goes to shit. Lol.



Gotta have have PA do the honors to start one here.
He is our fearless leader afterall


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Oct 30, 2021)

Will do a comeback log if/when work calms down. Idk if it'll be strength focused or not, depends on how I'm feeling injury wise.


----------



## Btcowboy (Oct 30, 2021)

Ya know I am in on this log


----------



## sfw509 (Oct 30, 2021)

I'll be following. Definitely interested in how you train.


----------



## Powerlifter_500 (Oct 30, 2021)

sfw509 said:


> I'll be following. Definitely interested in how you train.



It's pretty boring for the most part. Lol. Just a lot of grinding away and using various overload techniques to hopefully squeak out some noticable gains at the end of each block.


----------



## sfw509 (Oct 30, 2021)

Hahaha. Makes sense.

How long are your training blocks?

How long until the meet?


----------



## Powerlifter_500 (Oct 30, 2021)

sfw509 said:


> Hahaha. Makes sense.
> 
> How long are your training blocks?
> 
> How long until the meet?



They are all 4 weeks typically then I try to take a few weeks before the meet to train with a little less volume and more heavy lifts. 

Right now it is 18 weeks away. So should be just enough time to throw that extra 100lbs on my total with some good training.


----------



## Btcowboy (Oct 30, 2021)

Powerlifter_500 said:


> They are all 4 weeks typically then I try to take a few weeks before the meet to train with a little less volume and more heavy lifts.
> 
> Right now it is 18 weeks away. So should be just enough time to throw that extra 100lbs on my total with some good training.


I thought you had one close to mine, or did you just finish it?


----------



## Powerlifter_500 (Oct 30, 2021)

Btcowboy said:


> I thought you had one close to mine, or did you just finish it?



I was going to do one in November but my prep got messed up. So instead of trying to qualify for the Arnold I'm just going to do a "pro" meet in November I already qualified for that has a $10,000 payout. I don't plan on getting any of the prize money because there will probably be at least a few people putting up mid 500 wilks raw. But it would still be a cool meet.


----------



## Btcowboy (Oct 30, 2021)

Powerlifter_500 said:


> I was going to do one in November but my prep got messed up. So instead of trying to qualify for the Arnold I'm just going to do a "pro" meet in November I already qualified for that has a $10,000 payout. I don't plan on getting any of the prize money because there will probably be at least a few people putting up mid 500 wilks raw. But it would still be a cool meet.


Right on


----------



## Powerlifter_500 (Oct 30, 2021)

Btcowboy said:


> Right on



Just realized I said the other meet is in November. I meant March. Lol. Obviously I wouldn't replace it with one the same time. Lol


----------



## Powerlifter_500 (Oct 31, 2021)

Weight today was 192.2

Workout today was,

6x5 paused bench @ 285
6x8 chest supported rows
3x12 cable crossover
4x12 lat pulldowns
4x8 hammer curls
3x10 rope hammer curls facing away from machine


Didn't feel like waiting until Monday so I went into the gym today and got it started. Feeling a little weak from slacking lately, but I'll take a pin of test 300 tonight and should be ready to start kicking ass again by next week.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Oct 31, 2021)

Powerlifter_500 said:


> Weight today was 192.2
> 
> Workout today was,
> 
> ...



Hows the bench moving these days?


----------



## Powerlifter_500 (Oct 31, 2021)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Hows the bench moving these days?



It was just fine a few weeks ago. I kind of slacked the last couple weeks so I could tell I was a little weak today. But three weeks from now I plan on doing 315x8. That would put me at about 385 for a 1rm.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Oct 31, 2021)

Powerlifter_500 said:


> It was just fine a few weeks ago. I kind of slacked the last couple weeks so I could tell I was a little weak today. But three weeks from now I plan on doing 315x8. That would put me at about 385 for a 1rm.



Getting close to the 4
Nothing crazier to see in the gym than a sub 200 guy hit a 4.
It's like a unicorn


----------



## Powerlifter_500 (Oct 31, 2021)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Getting close to the 4
> Nothing crazier to see in the gym than a sub 200 guy hit a 4.
> It's like a unicorn



And I'm not even Asian.


----------



## Powerlifter_500 (Oct 31, 2021)

Tried to do some yoga today for fun. Was able to get 2 out of the 3 poses. Tried a king pigeon pose and couldn't even get close. Lol.


----------



## MindlessWork (Oct 31, 2021)

Yoga is good and i'm trying to learn it myself


----------



## Powerlifter_500 (Oct 31, 2021)

MindlessWork said:


> Yoga is good and i'm trying to learn it myself



It was actually a halfway decent workout muscle wise just trying to hold those positions. Didn't really take into consideration the strength necessary for that.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Oct 31, 2021)

Powerlifter_500 said:


> It was actually a halfway decent workout muscle wise just trying to hold those positions. Didn't really take into consideration the strength necessary for that.



I've tried Yoga 
Also tried plyometrics

Not my cup of tea


----------



## Powerlifter_500 (Oct 31, 2021)

silentlemon1011 said:


> I've tried Yoga
> Also tried plyometrics
> 
> Not my cup of tea



Haha. Yeah, needless to say, you're not going to see me doing it again tomorrow. I'm definitely a lot better at things that require explosive p4p strength, not flexibility.


----------



## Btcowboy (Nov 1, 2021)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Getting close to the 4
> Nothing crazier to see in the gym than a sub 200 guy hit a 4.
> It's like a unicorn


Yup its impressive


----------



## Trendkill (Nov 1, 2021)

Powerlifter_500 said:


> He was one of the first little guys to lift really big numbers and actually have a halfway decent physique while doing it. Kind of set the way for the rest of us. Lol
> 
> He also did 2,405 a few years before that at 220. I believe that was his best performance ever coefficient wise.


Roger Estep might disagree.


----------



## BrotherIron (Nov 1, 2021)

Gotta say I personally love to the giants... like Doyle Kenady.  The only thing more epic than his deadlift was his beard.


----------



## Powerlifter_500 (Nov 1, 2021)

Weight today was, 192.8

Workout was,

2x5 squats @ 405
5x6 seated rows
3xamprap pullups
3x12 split squats
3x5 single leg db rdl
2x30sec weighted plank

Squats moved pretty easy. Which is good because if they didn't then that couple weeks of slacking really took a toll on me. Lol


----------



## Powerlifter_500 (Nov 3, 2021)

Weight today was 193.6

Workout was,

3x6 squats @ 395
3x6 bench @ 280
5x8 lat pulldowns
5x10 overhead extensions

Was going to follow Josh's programming for this prep but think I'm going to switch it back to my own tried and true S/B/D setup. Kind of strained my adductor today. Was pretty stiff from not squatting for a couple weeks and said fuck it and did today's squats since they were light. Had to hobble around the gym for the rest of the workout. Lol. I did finally take my 300 test this morning though so that plus a good calorie surplus should have it healed up in a couple days.


----------



## Powerlifter_500 (Nov 5, 2021)

Weight today was 193.4

Workout was,

4x8 deadlift @ 495
3x8 snatch grip rdl @ 365
3x8 pendlay row @ 225

Gotta love that no frills training. Just putting in the reps and at the end of the workout having no doubt that you just put in some work.


----------



## Powerlifter_500 (Nov 6, 2021)

Was watching some old videos and I had to admire my toughness in this one. Was fighting a Jiu-Jitsu guy and he wanted to go to the ground. My dumbass let it go there and almost got choked out. He had his arm under my chin and I was literally losing my vision. 99.9% of people would've tapped out of instinct but I just remember thinking to myself, "I'd rather die than let this guy beat me" and ended up standing up and dumped him on the ground and spun around into full guard.


----------



## MindlessWork (Nov 6, 2021)

Powerlifter_500 said:


> Was watching some old videos and I had to admire my toughness in this one. Was fighting a Jiu-Jitsu guy and he wanted to go to the ground. My dumbass let it go there and almost got choked out. He had his arm under my chin and I was literally losing my vision. 99.9% of people would've tapped out of instinct but I just remember thinking to myself, "I'd rather die than let this guy beat me" and ended up standing up and dumped him on the ground and spun around into full guard.


That's pretty badass I got to say, and nice work not letting that guy tap you out.


----------



## Powerlifter_500 (Nov 6, 2021)

MindlessWork said:


> That's pretty badass I got to say, and nice work not letting that guy tap you out.



Thanks. Fighting was more of my dad's passion. I'm more of a powerlifter. I still love fighting though. It's just a lot of work to train competitive for. Powerlifting you can go to the gym any time. Don't need to do cardio or watch your diet. Lol.


----------



## MindlessWork (Nov 6, 2021)

Powerlifter_500 said:


> Thanks. Fighting was more of my dad's passion. I'm more of a powerlifter. I still love fighting though. It's just a lot of work to train competitive for. Powerlifting you can go to the gym any time. Don't need to do cardio or watch your diet. Lol.


At least you got that fighter instinct...your dad's a wise man!


----------



## Powerlifter_500 (Nov 6, 2021)

Weight today was 193.4

Workout was,

3x4 paused bench @ 295
3x5 spoto press @ 275
4x12 facepulls
3x15 reverse flies
4x12 tricep pushdown
4x12 spider curls

Back felt really good from yesterday. Crazy what just a few exercises can do.


----------



## Powerlifter_500 (Nov 8, 2021)

Weight today was 192.8

Workout was,

3x8 squats @ 365
3x8 paused bench @ 260
3x8 landmine press
4x8 chest supported row
5x10 preacher curls

I guess I need to eat a little more. Not being super strict but at around 3,600 calories a day. So will probably just go straight to 4,000 and see what happens. I can get up to about 210lbs so I can gain a bit of weight yet. Just want to make sure I don't put it all on the first two weeks of prep. Lol.


----------



## snake (Nov 8, 2021)

Nice goal and even better if you're already close. What are we talking for equipment on game day?


----------



## Powerlifter_500 (Nov 8, 2021)

snake said:


> Nice goal and even better if you're already close. What are we talking for equipment on game day?



Thanks. It's regular raw. So knee sleeves, belt, and wrist wraps.


----------



## snake (Nov 8, 2021)

Powerlifter_500 said:


> Thanks. It's regular raw. So knee sleeves, belt, and wrist wraps.


Good for you. I'm a bit old school and that's the way I went but with knee wraps. To each their own but an inflated bench with a multi-ply never did a thing for me. Will that division allow knee wraps or you just like the sleeves?

I'm pulling for ya! Stay healthy brother!


----------



## Powerlifter_500 (Nov 8, 2021)

snake said:


> Good for you. I'm a bit old school and that's the way I went but with knee wraps. To each their own but an inflated bench with a multi-ply never did a thing for me. Will that division allow knee wraps or you just like the sleeves?
> 
> I'm pulling for ya! Stay healthy brother!



There are two separate divisions in the federation I usually compete in. There is raw, which is it of a monolift and with knee wraps. Then the is raw elite, where you have to walk out the squat and wear sleeves instead of wraps. I prefer raw elite. Wraps are too much of a pain in the ass for me. I tried them for one meet and liked the extra weight i could lift, but having to wrap my knees got old pretty fast. Ha.


----------



## Powerlifter_500 (Nov 10, 2021)

Weight today was 193.2

Workout was,

3x6 squats @ 395
3x3 2-3-1 pause squats @ 315


Pretty quick little workout. Decided to breakup today's workout a bit and come in tomorrow to do the rest. Adductors are starting to get used to switching over to low bar. Low bar feels easier, but not quite as strong as high bar ATM because I think my adductors aren't used to it.


----------



## Powerlifter_500 (Nov 11, 2021)

Workout was,

3x6 paused bench @ 285
4x8 lat pulldowns
3x10 overhead extensions +1ds
2x10 single hand pushdowns +1ds

Another quick workout. Kind of like these quick workouts. Might turn my 4 day a week program into 6 days and just do a bunch of little workouts. Lol


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Nov 11, 2021)

Powerlifter_500 said:


> Workout was,
> 
> 3x6 paused bench @ 285
> 4x8 lat pulldowns
> ...



Inoersonally prefer that method.
Less work but more days.
Sometimes I just feel it and go fucking ham anyways, so its definitly helped lol


----------



## TomJ (Nov 12, 2021)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Who has the highest Wilks score? Marianna Gasparyan (123 class) holds the record for the highest Wilks score of all time with *720.67 (wraps)*.
> 
> Which is totally insane
> Because big Ray William's hasnt cracked a 600 WILKs
> ans hes an absolute fucking monstrosity of a human


600 wilks at 400lbs just goes to show how elite he actually is. 



Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## TomJ (Nov 12, 2021)

This whole thread makes me just wanna ditch the bodybuilding phase and hit the PL full force again. 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Powerlifter_500 (Nov 12, 2021)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Inoersonally prefer that method.
> Less work but more days.
> Sometimes I just feel it and go fucking ham anyways, so its definitly helped lol



It's kind of nice for powerlifting. You kind of want to be fresh for every workout. By not benching after I squat I can definitely notice a little bit of a difference in how well my my sets move.


----------



## Powerlifter_500 (Nov 13, 2021)

Weight today was 198.2

Workout was,

X1 deadlift @ 675
3x5 deadlift @ 495
3x4  paused bench @ 305
4x12 facepulls
4x12 reverse fly
5x8 hammer curls
4x8 slow eccentric reverse curl
4x8 tricep pushdown
4x12 overhead extensions +1ds

Guess I haven't lost all my deadlift strength. Back is still in one piece so I'll call today a win


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Nov 13, 2021)

Solid DL


----------



## Powerlifter_500 (Nov 13, 2021)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Solid DL



Tied my old pr. Technically my old pr was on a Texas dl bar and this was a rogue power bar. So probably a little harder than last time since there wasn't much bar bend


----------



## Trendkill (Nov 14, 2021)

That’s a damn good pull @198.


----------



## Powerlifter_500 (Nov 15, 2021)

Weight today was 198.2

Workout was,

X8 bench @ 275
3x8 lateral raise
3x12 chest supported roe
3x12 reverse flies
4x8 tricep pushdowns
3x12 overhead extensions

Had a sharp pain where my chest and shoulder connects. Haven't had that in awhile. Not sure if it's more to do with overshooting some of my recent bench sets and not taking adequate time to recover or just trying to bench too often on a shitty bench that I can't setup very good on. Regardless, the one set I did do was pretty easy and heavier than last week. So I'll try to minimize recovery time so I can keep the bench progress going. Still know I have 4 plates in me some day. Lol


----------



## Powerlifter_500 (Nov 22, 2021)

Weight today was 194.2

Workout was,

3x5 2-2-1 incline bench @ 225
3x5 2-1-1 snatch grip rdls @ 405
3x8 chest supported rows
3x10 facepulls
3x10 reverse flies
4x8 5 second eccentric reverse curls
3x1 20 second overhand barbell holds


Couldn't bench last week so I just kind of messed around the rest of the week to do what I could, make it fun, and let myself heal. On the bright side my chest is better. I did manage to kink up my upper/mid back doing a 405 front squat though. Lol. It's all better now though. Probably going to do a couple more weeks of BS training while I sort out some personal stuff before I try to push hard again.


----------



## Powerlifter_500 (Nov 23, 2021)

By the way, now that I decided to stay single for awhile I bought a Xbox. I remember some people on meso saying they played. If you want, shoot me an add on there. My name is, Brandaddy3060.


----------



## Powerlifter_500 (Nov 23, 2021)

Weight today was 192.0

Workout was,

3x3 2-2-1-2-1 1 & 1/2 squats @ 315
3x8 landmine press @ 90
3x5 pendlay rows @ 275
5x8 paused lying barbell tricep extension @ 95
4x10 overhead extension +1ds
3x1 15 second barbell hold

Typically 3 plates on squat is nothing. I'll admit those 1 & a 1/2 squats had me a little out of breath at the end of the set. Lol


----------



## Powerlifter_500 (Jan 27, 2022)

Took a short break from life. Went and travelled around the country for a couple months doing absolutely nothing at all for no real reason whatsoever. Lol. Had to just take some time to relax after my ex turned my life into a country song. Lol.


ANYWAYS, back at it again. Lost a little strength unfortunately but it's funny because my first day back in the gym after no test for a couple months and I still put up 315x15 on squat and 225x18 on bench. I feel weak, but I guess in comparison to most people I'm still pretty strong. Lol. 

Morning weight is at a skeleton-ish 178 ATM. So plenty of room to put some weight on and still make the 181 class. So I'm actually at a great starting point for a good 16 week blast to hopefully hit some lifetime PRs at the lowest weight I've been.

Also stopped smoking weed, so the OG brandaddy is back. Lol. No more being lazy. 

As the rock said in his latest song,

It's about drive
It's about power
We stay hungry, we devour
Put in the work
Put in the hours
And take what's ours


----------



## Btcowboy (Jan 27, 2022)

Powerlifter_500 said:


> Took a short break from life. Went and travelled around the country for a couple months doing absolutely nothing at all for no real reason whatsoever. Lol. Had to just take some time to relax after my ex turned my life into a country song. Lol.
> 
> 
> ANYWAYS, back at it again. Lost a little strength unfortunately but it's funny because my first day back in the gym after no test for a couple months and I still put up 315x15 on squat and 225x18 on bench. I feel weak, but I guess in comparison to most people I'm still pretty strong. Lol.
> ...


Shitty about the ex but could be a blessing too. Great to see you back brother


----------



## Powerlifter_500 (Jan 27, 2022)

Btcowboy said:


> Shitty about the ex but could be a blessing too. Great to see you back brother



It was definitely for the best. Just should've broke it off a long time ago. Lol. Oh well, it's old news now. I got to feel the inside of some new girls and that got my head back on straight. Lol. 🤣


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jan 27, 2022)

Powerlifter_500 said:


> Took a short break from life. Went and travelled around the country for a couple months doing absolutely nothing at all for no real reason whatsoever. Lol. Had to just take some time to relax after my ex turned my life into a country song. Lol.
> 
> 
> ANYWAYS, back at it again. Lost a little strength unfortunately but it's funny because my first day back in the gym after no test for a couple months and I still put up 315x15 on squat and 225x18 on bench. I feel weak, but I guess in comparison to most people I'm still pretty strong. Lol.
> ...



Good to see you back in action brother
Let's see that 500 wilks


----------



## Powerlifter_500 (Jan 27, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Good to see you back in action brother
> Let's see that 500 wilks



Oh fuck yeah. I know I took a break but now that I'm back and in the 170s and only a good 4 weeks on gear away from being back at peak strength..... 500 wilks is old news 😏


We going straight to 520 motherfucker!! Haha


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Jan 27, 2022)

Damn, I thought I was becoming a skeleton lol.


----------



## Powerlifter_500 (Jan 27, 2022)

Perrin Aybara said:


> Damn, I thought I was becoming a skeleton lol.



Haha. No. I have you beat. Haven't been this light since I was natty and training MMA full time.


----------



## snake (Jan 27, 2022)

Someone set a kitchen timer to that goal of yours? Fuuk no! Now back to work. 

Only clock you have to worry about is Father Time and you'll have this before he shows up.


----------



## Powerlifter_500 (Jan 27, 2022)

snake said:


> Someone set a kitchen timer to that goal of yours? Fuuk no! Now back to work.
> 
> Only clock you have to worry about is Father Time and you'll have this before he shows up.



Of fuck yeah. I'm going to do things a bit unconventional and run creeping death 2 to get back into things and gain back any size I lost. Nothing easy from here on out, doesn't mean it won't be fun though.


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Jan 27, 2022)

Powerlifter_500 said:


> Of fuck yeah. I'm going to do things a bit unconventional and run creeping death 2 to get back into things and gain back any size I lost. Nothing easy from here on out, doesn't mean it won't be fun though.



That's actually the program I was planning on doing with my primo cycle starting in March to slowly lean bulk back to 200ish.


----------



## Powerlifter_500 (Jan 27, 2022)

Perrin Aybara said:


> That's actually the program I was planning on doing with my primo cycle starting in March to slowly lean bulk back to 200ish.



Nice. Ha. It looked good. He had me right from the start when I saw his RPE chart went to 13 and the description was "RPE 13: you did multiple methods to push past failure. (Absolute apeshit set)". Lol. I knew I was going to like it after that.


----------



## Powerlifter_500 (Jan 28, 2022)

Weight today was 178.0

Workout was, 

4x8 meadow row @ 8
4x8 weighted chins @ 9
3x8 snatch grip rdl @ 8
3x10 shrugs @ 9
3xamrap hanging leg raise
4x10 preacher curl @ 9.5
4x8 hammer curls @ 9.5

Program called for hypers, but in the spirit of Jon Pall Sigmarsson, I deadlifted. Lol. Jk. I just do.t have a hyper machine. Ha. 🤦






Baseline picture attached. This was after I rehydrated and ate breakfast so I was 184.8 here.


----------



## Powerlifter_500 (Jan 28, 2022)

Weight today was 193.8

Workout was,

4x8 incline db press @8
4x6 incline barbell press @9
1x8 incline chest press + cluster
4x12 chest flies @9
4x15 reverse flies @9
3x8 seated smith machine press @9.5
4x10 weighted dips @9.5
4x12 skull crushers @10


Pretty decent workout. I'm liking it so far. Strength is still kind of there but just no work capacity from taking a bit off. I get pretty weak pretty fast. Lol


----------



## Powerlifter_500 (Jan 30, 2022)

Weight today was, 189.0

Workout was,

4x10 banded leg curls
5x6 pause squats
3x8 split squats +1 ds
2x5 rdl
6x10 standing calf raise

Decent workout. Legs need a few weeks to get back to 100%, but I guess that's everything else too. Lol


----------

